# Savage 93f (.22wmr) question.



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I was debating on getting a Savage 93f in .22wmr. I was just wandering if any fellow OGFer's have one and what your opinions may be on one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't have one in .22WMR. 
I do have a 93 in .17HMR and couldn't be happier. GREAT trigger and well built rifle.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. I'm actually debating on .17 hmr or .22 wmr. I've read alot of good reviews on the .17hmr, but havent seen much on the .22wmr.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

couldn't make up my mind, so i bought both, very happy i did


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

t.stuller said:


> Thanks. I'm actually debating on .17 hmr or .22 wmr. I've read alot of good reviews on the .17hmr, but havent seen much on the .22wmr.


 I use the .17 for varmint only. I got it thinking it would be handy for squirrel/rabbit but it destroys them if you make a body shot. I stayed with my 10/22 for small game hunting.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's. I'm gonna give the .22 wmr a try. I'll mainly be using it for fox.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Either of the Savage rifles and you'll be happy. They are one of the better companies to deal with. Occasionally a stinker gets out but they will make it right


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I love my Ruger MK 77/22 in 22mag. Devistates tree rats and the skull of the occasional ground hog.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> Either of the Savage rifles and you'll be happy. They are one of the better companies to deal with. Occasionally a stinker gets out but they will make it right
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I had a .223 by savage that I loved, but sold it and got a Savage .22/250. I am very pleased with their quality.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I love my Ruger MK 77/22 in 22mag. Devistates tree rats and the skull of the occasional ground hog.


I seen the MK 77/22 and it is a very nice rifle. Only problem was it's around $500 new, Savage 93 is just over $200 new. I'm not sure I'll use it enough to justify the extra cost. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

t.stuller said:


> I had a .223 by savage that I loved, but sold it and got a Savage .22/250. I am very pleased with their quality.


What model 22-250?
I choose the 12BVSS and while its a great gun, its too heavy for walking the field. 10 pounds


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I got a Savage 110. Not the prettiest gun, but its accurate and pelt friendly..


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

t.stuller said:


> I got a Savage 110. Not the prettiest gun, but its accurate and pelt friendly..


I wish I would have bought the model 10, I don't know what i was thinking.

To Tout Savage:
I wrote them a letter in early January, Thanking them for their support of the shooting sports and the products they produce. I honestly did not expect a reply as they are swamped with the current firearm rush.
In the mail yesterday was a hand addressed envelope the contained a personal response letter, signed with a pen. I was shocked to get a response, let alone, a personal message that had been signed and not stamped or printed. I think it shows plenty for the charter of the company. Unlike my congressman...


----------

